# كيف تعمل الخلايا الشمسية



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

في الملفات المرفقة اليكم كيف تعمل الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## المصري 00 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## Elec.Ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## ahmadakeel5700 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الملف


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmadakeel5700 قال:


> الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الملف


 شكرا على مرورك والله يعافيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

elec.ahmed قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس


 
وجزاك الله خيرا بمثله شكرا على مرورك


----------



## خالد رفعت سعد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك انت الاروع


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على الكتب القيمة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> شكرا لك اخي على الكتب القيمة


 
الشكر لله يامهندس محمد


----------



## Farraj3000 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا ، معلموة تشكر عليها


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

farraj3000 قال:


> جميل جدا ، معلموة تشكر عليها


 
شكرا جزيلا على مرورك


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ALAAMOH (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيراااااا كتاب قيم عوزين نعتمد على انفسنا ونصنع بايدينا ويريت لو في كتب تانية فى نفس الموضوع تتفضل وتذودنا بها


----------



## salah boud (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

alaamoh قال:


> جزاك اللة خيراااااا كتاب قيم عوزين نعتمد على انفسنا ونصنع بايدينا ويريت لو في كتب تانية فى نفس الموضوع تتفضل وتذودنا بها


 


salah boud قال:


> شكرا


 
شكرا على مروركما ..ان شاء الله سازودكم بما لدي عن اي معلومة


----------



## ف الامين (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks a lot for this information.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## moon (18 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 يناير 2012)

Thanks for your comment


----------



## الاستاذ فادي مسعد (19 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*جزاك ربي خيراً*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 يناير 2012)

الاستاذ فادي مسعد قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *جزاك ربي خيراً*


 
وجزيت خيرا ....شكرا على المرور


----------



## عيون بغداد (23 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 يناير 2012)

عيون بغداد قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


 شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ahmadtalha (1 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء والثواب


----------



## yehia2019 (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymangalal510 (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## raddwan mahmoud (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا"


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا عزيزي *MECH.ENG.88* ​





لقد ثقفتنا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود والمشاركات


----------



## kenzybatman (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك :34:


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ملف رائع وشرح مبسط


----------



## omeraziz25 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة .. لك كل الاحترام


----------



## فيصل الوكاع (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ramadan bin ali (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور ياباش مهندس


----------



## scc3012 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramy milad (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (6 فبراير 2014)

*لماذا*

السادة الزملاءلماذا يخفي البعض الملفات المرفقة إلا بعد الرد ؟هل لكي يبقى الموضوع في مقدمة الموضوعات لمدة طويلة ؟هل هناك أسباب أخرى ؟أرجو الرد.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 أبريل 2014)

أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> السادة الزملاءلماذا يخفي البعض الملفات المرفقة إلا بعد الرد ؟هل لكي يبقى الموضوع في مقدمة الموضوعات لمدة طويلة ؟هل هناك أسباب أخرى ؟أرجو الرد.


الاخ الكريم لايوجد ملف مخفي الا بعد الرد . الملف موجود وبالامكان اي شخص تحميله بدون اي رد .. مع فائق احترامي


----------



## htth (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Eng.Aziiz (25 مايو 2014)

شكراً يا بش مهندس


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------

